# Painting Rims?



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello,
I recently purchased a set of 18" BBS CH for my 3.2. Because the snow at my area hasn't melted yet so I haven't installed it onto the car yet. I was just browsing the foutitude main page and I came across to the article about the new BBS wheels: http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
This had me thinking, what do you guys think of painting the BBS CH's to gunmetal/black(black just like the CH "Black Edition")? Would it be a bad decision? Give me some advice guys!
Thanks


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

black wheels are ugly


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_black wheels are ugly

black on black? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
black on black? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


black on black crime?







Sorry. Had to go there.....


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_black wheels are ugly

so are black tires


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

black wheels are dope! looks very aggressive! I *HATE* chrome and im not a fan of silver wheels. I plan on doing black wheels. cant wait
doooooo it. dont be a lemming and follow suit with everyone else


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_black wheels are dope! looks very aggressive! I *HATE* chrome and im not a fan of silver wheels. I plan on doing black wheels. cant wait
doooooo it. dont be a lemming and follow suit with everyone else

Well, ya, I know that if I want to change it to black, no one on this forum could stop me from doing it







. But it's just seeing what my fellow A3ers think about white car + black/gunmetal CH's that all










_Modified by saulz at 6:21 PM 2/13/2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (saulz)*

I don't have any problem with black wheels. My 1.8T GTi was black with black wheels. A lot of times they fit the car and often they even look alright on a white car. But I just don't think it would be right to paint BBS CH's. You sir own one of the sexiest wheels ever made, painting it black takes away from the look it has. The silver finish the wheels come with is awesome. In the end it's up to you, I'm just giving you my $0.02 as a fellow CH owner.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_You sir own one of the sexiest wheels ever made, painting it black takes away from the look it has. The silver finish the wheels come with is awesome. In the end it's up to you, I'm just giving you my $0.02 as a fellow CH owner.









Agreed! Unless the rims are totally jacked up and scratched/curb rashed to hell. Even then...it's all subjective. I think Black rims look sexy on an Ibis White A3...they definitely make a Lava Grey look downright mean too. 
How about WRX gold on those???


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (grubble)*

gold!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_gold!

that reminded me, I was p-chopping around a while back and made this
















I think it turned out pretty good, haha. But would look better in a larger diameter.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

I had many different sets of wheels on my black GTI, I like black on black... it really finished the aggressive look of the rieger kit I had on the car pretty well.
with Staggered Rial Daytona Race 8.5" fr/9.5" rear

















with ASA AR1 winter wheels, Black with polished lip. (sorry, can't find a full shot of the side on this computer)

























with BBS CHs



























_Modified by yoonskim at 3:58 PM 2-14-2008_


----------

